# Can meters be re-set.......



## Wirrallass (Jul 11, 2017)

Is it possible to re-set a meter to zero and if so, how is this done please?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Is it possible to re-set a meter to zero and if so, how is this done please?


Try taking the battery out for an hour or so and see if that does the job


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 11, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Try taking the battery out for an hour or so and see if that does the job


Thank you Pumper_Sue. Much appreciated. x


----------



## pav (Jul 11, 2017)

Any stored readings can't be deleted, they get over written one by one when the meters memory is full. Different meters have varying memory capacities some have 250, my new one has 730 and the likes of the Bayer next has a 2000 readings memory.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 11, 2017)

pav said:


> Any stored readings can't be deleted, they get over written one by one when the meters memory is full. Different meters have varying memory capacities some have 250, my new one has 730 and the likes of the Bayer next has a 2000 readings memory.


Thanks pav, I thought as much - I guess the only solution then is to ask DSN for a new meter or alternatively, buy one!


----------



## pav (Jul 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks pav, I thought as much - I guess the only solution then is to ask DSN for a new meter or alternatively, buy one!



Why do you need to have the meter changed? On one of my meters it shows a Lo on it when I had a faulty test strip, unfortunately the hospital have seen the low reading and noted it down 

What meter do you have, as a fair few manufactures will send a replacement or a new meter free of charge, had two replaced recently my self, one for being faulty (strip port was intermittent) and as I changed to a different meter they sent a second one as well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi pav, thanks, I opened this thread for & on behalf of newbie Kentoldlady,  thread Another new 1 t2d. She has a glucomen meter that was given to her. I've sent a pm asking her to look in here so she can answer herself.
Interesting info there pav - you've given me food for thought! thanks x


----------



## pav (Jul 11, 2017)

I got my meters direct from glucomen, they asked if the docs had given me a reference code said they had not, and looked on their system which showed me on their records and just sent the meters. Possibly the meter she has been given is registered under someone else's name with them, though I found their c/s friendly and helpful.

A lot depends on if Kentoldlady's GP practice will support her with test strips and if so what meter will they support, my old practice supported the glucomen GM while the new one supports the glucomen areo which for me is a better meter than the GM. Depending on her treatment for diabetes she may well find the GP will support test strips and now a days the GP's tend to supply the meters that they support.

Just spotted Kentoldlady topic and if just on metformin, the GP practice is unlikely to support her with test strips or a meter. Always worth asking though as some doc's are proactive and will break the general opinion that those on metformin don't need to be testing.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank jyou all for the replies. 
I was given the metre as a friend for some reason had 2.
She also gave me an used tub of strips. 
I think I shall just use this until the strips run out and then get one of my own.  
My gp will not hand out anything to t2d, so I will use the time to investigate the one I think will suit me. 
I didn't think I could reset the memory because there are no instructions in the guide for this and the battery has not been in it for a while. But thank you all for taking the time. 
Lynn


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2017)

Kentoldlady said:


> Thank jyou all for the replies.
> I was given the metre as a friend for some reason had 2.
> She also gave me an used tub of strips.
> I think I shall just use this until the strips run out and then get one of my own.
> ...


If you decide to get your own, then the main thing to bear in mind is the cost of the test strips. The one we usually recommend to people is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 - many other brands can charge up to £30 for 50 strips. All meters have to conform to the same accuracy standards and most have useful features, so there is little to choose between them beyond price if you're having to pay. Something to consider is that, often, if you can record information from testing about how it is helping you to tailor your diet to suit your tolerances and improve your control, a GP will agree to prescribe some strips, so always worth a try


----------



## Kentoldlady (Jul 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> If you decide to get your own, then the main thing to bear in mind is the cost of the test strips. The one we usually recommend to people is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 - many other brands can charge up to £30 for 50 strips. All meters have to conform to the same accuracy standards and most have useful features, so there is little to choose between them beyond price if you're having to pay. Something to consider is that, often, if you can record information from testing about how it is helping you to tailor your diet to suit your tolerances and improve your control, a GP will agree to prescribe some strips, so always worth a try


Thank you, I will have a look at this. And ask my surgery again!


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 12, 2017)

Also no problem with having others readings on your reader. Just keep written notes of your readings (time, level etc) for the next few weeks until the memory of it runs out. Or make a note of the date when you started.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 19, 2017)

Both the meters I have have a clear the memory feature, so if given to a new owner could be emptied of old data.


----------



## GreyNewt (Nov 13, 2019)

The reset answers here are completely wrong.
I have an SD Codefree device and I am able to delete individual entries, and this is how.....
- Put the unit in standby mode (flashing strip signal)
- Tap the left arrow to display the last reading or keep pressing to get to the reading you want to delete
- Press the left arrow and the right arrow keys simultaneously and keep them pressed for about 3 seconds, until 'del' is displayed
- Release the arrow keys then press and hold the on/off button for about 3 seconds.
- As soon as the display clears, release the on/off button and the displat returns to the next oldest reading having deleted the one you were on.

It's a pain having to do each in turn but at least it can be done.
It is important the the left and right arrow keys are pressed at EXACTLY the same time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2019)

GreyNewt said:


> The reset answers here are completely wrong.
> I have an SD Codefree device and I am able to delete individual entries, and this is how.....
> - Put the unit in standby mode (flashing strip signal)
> - Tap the left arrow to display the last reading or keep pressing to get to the reading you want to delete
> ...



Thanks for the tip @GreyNewt - this thread is several years old and not all of the participants are still regularly visiting. 

Interesting that you’ve found a way to delete entries on the Codefree. Most meters explicitly do not  allow that function (partly because meters can be requested for download by HCPs to check for suitability to drive). I wonder if the deleted entries are still there and visible in the memory somewhere, but just marked as deleted for averages etc?


----------



## GreyNewt (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes it's an old post - but I found it by Googleing how to reset the SD Codefree so maybe others will find it through the same route.  It's highly unlikely that the records have just had their effective FAT index deleted (which allows restoration with clever software assuming the old records location has not been overwritten), the data is likely to be stored in a sequential format rather than fragmented format.  LOL - if in doubt - take 500 readings to make sure


----------

